# Agility Facility Matting Suggestions?



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi there!  My friend's parents are devoting their work shop towards making an agility facility since they are now retired from their original work they used the building for. The building they have is huge, like 200 by 250 feet so plenty of space. They want to mat up the whole place but are not sure of what kind to put down, turf, or rubber matting with good traction? Can anyone give some suggestions? What do your training facilities use? Any advice you want to give with previous matting you hated or really loved? They have border collies that are super fast, so something that can really minimize slipping. They have Goldens, and Shepherds as well. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm no help here, but I just wanted to say thats awesome of them!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You need to check out cleanrun.com they did a huge article on the different types to choose cause there's a huge difference with price and surfaces. Many are too slippery.

There's a yahoo list for cleanrun that may help, but I'd probably email them to find out how to either purchase a back copy of the article or see what they recommend. 

Dog Toys, Dog Treats, Dog Agility Supplies, Dog Training Supplies

Clean Run: Magazine Home

Clean Run: Contact Us


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I remember reading something off clean run but I can't seem to find it..that's why I asked here..I guess I'm not the only one who has read it before.  I'll email them and see what they say.
In the meantime I have found this: Comfort-King? 1/2" Agility Mat - 6' x 60' - Comfort-King? Agility Dog Agility and Flyball Mats and Matting 
It's very pricey, and it looks comfortable, and cost is not an issue to them, as they just sold their business. What do you think?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I really would find that article and make your decision based on reading about all the choices. It will end up a huge amount of wasted money if the mats end up too slippery and MANY agility mats end up with that problem.

I know the facility I train in had to completely remat their flooring. They put it over the old stuff so it's now a double matting. But that was alot of money spent on a flooring that is UNDER what we currently run on....


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I found the article, it's called clean run underfoot, a look into indoor flooring.

This one was on there


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Linked for easier future access: Clean Run: Under Foot: A Look at Indoor Flooring


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think plain old dirt is the best


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for linking it!  
Well their place already has concrete..they have an outdoor agility field they used to practice on and still have it, but they wanted to have an indoor one rather than selling the building they built.


----------

